# best gun store in GA



## juniorjordan

In your experience, which gun store in middle or north GA has the most competitive pricing and best service? Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Ga Sportsman

Ed's Pawn Shop in Stockbridge, Ga.....Always seem super nice and easy to deal w/ and have good prices on the pistols I've looked at.  I have gotten a Christmas card from them, if that tells you anything.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Deaton's Gun Shop in Loganville is very competitive and have awesome customer service.  I've bought several guns from him.


----------



## pnome

I like Adventure Outdoors for the selection and price. 

I like Schulers in Gainsville for the service.  Not a knock on AO's service, but Schulers has stood out for me.


----------



## abrannon

Barrow's in Butler.  Great prices, service and selection.


----------



## stiknstring

sporting arms in winterville. hands down!!!!


----------



## hevishot

Barrow's....


----------



## NDLucas

Another vote for Barrow's.....


----------



## BLK08ROCKERC

Barrows Again!!

Great selection and prices!


----------



## Huntnhart

Barrow's....by far.


----------



## rjcruiser

Kinda like asking what car dealership you should go to.


Personally, I've had good success at Franklin's in Athens.

Clyde's up there is always fun to go into as well.

Also, I've taken my stuff to the gunsmith at Moss Pawn in Stockbridge area.  

All three of these have been good to me.


----------



## Spurhunter1

Sporting Goods store: Shulers hands down. 
Gun Store/range: Autrey's in Fayettville.


----------



## turtlebug

Barrows.


----------



## drewpatt

Rich Mtn Traders in Ellijay     or Timberghost outfitters between Gainsville & cumming


----------



## georgia357

stiknstring said:


> sporting arms in winterville. hands down!!!!



+1  One of the best stores around.  Good guy to deal with.    Franklin's has also gotten a lots better with their customer service.


----------



## NiteHunter

Cro Bar in Covington,Ga.


----------



## jsmith15

Personally I like Hilltop Pawn in Snellville


----------



## CraigM

Barrow....


----------



## triple play

Barrow's for me too.


----------



## dertiedawg

Forsyth County Pawn Shop on Route 9 has the best prices I have seen for new guns, the used guns are somewhat expensive. I asked why the prices on their new guns are cheap but the used are expensive and their response was that their new gun prices bring people in and they buy other stuff and they make very little profit on the new guns. They make most of their profit on the used guns and other items that they sell. Their new gun prices are not negotiable but their used gun prices are. I bought my new Glock 26 with tritium sites for $480.


----------



## rkwrichard

Adventure Outdoors gets my vote. Good selection and good price.


----------



## quality landscaper

Ed's Pawn Shop in Stockbridge, Ga or Section 8 in Jackson, Ga!


----------



## 2bbshot

Ingleside Gun Works in Macon gets my vote.


----------



## Rays123

Im pretty fond of Cherokee Gun and pawn, they have a very large selection of rifles, shotguns, tactical rifles and shotguns and a very large selection of handguns of all shapes and sizes. pretty decent prices also and you can talk them down easily too


----------



## 308 WIN

Franklins, Athens. 
Adventure Outdoors, Smyrna.


----------



## Big Doe Down

Barrow's


----------



## juniorjordan

Thanks for the feedback everyone!!


----------



## Hammack

I'm glad to know some people have had good service with Barrows.  Me and a friend drove two hours up there to buy a couple rifles, and just happened to get there about 30 minutes before the posted closing time.  Well we were looking at the rifles and noticed that they were starting to close up.  I was trying to decided between two , and just as I was about to tell him which one I wanted, the guy behind the counter promptly told me and my friend, who was also planning to purchase a gun that if we didn't know what we wanted them come back later.  We are closing with an attitude.  So, I told my friend to lets go, and told the salesman that I was about to tell you what I wanted until the attitude, but we'll go but will not be coming back.  Maybe that was an isolated episode, but it was enough to turn me away from barrows.


----------



## raw111

400 Jewelry and Loan, as well as their sister stores, Forsyth County Pawn, and Cherokee Gun and Pawn


----------



## take em

raw111 said:


> 400 Jewelry and Loan, as well as their sister stores, Forsyth County Pawn, and Cherokee Gun and Pawn



+1 Can't go wrong with any of these. Have had great service at all three.


----------



## georgiaboy

take em said:


> +1 Can't go wrong with any of these. Have had great service at all three.



+2, Good guys and I great great service.  400 Jewelry & Loan is my go to place.

I also like Jerry's Sport Shop when I am down that way, great prices and service.  The Paulks have been good to me, I see them about once a year or so.


----------



## RepeatDefender

Another 2 thumbs up for Barrow's


----------



## Groundcheck

Vote here for Barrow's.  Unbelievable selection and I have had great luck with service.  There is NOWHERE to buy a gun in the Valdosta area.


----------



## bulletproof1510

Barrow's and if u need car parts, Barrows also.


----------



## leoparddog

I've bought a couple of guns from Barrows at decent prices.  They do over price their ammo, magazines and accessories to make up for decent gun prices.  

If you spend enough time in gun stores and keep prices in mind or in a notebook you'd be surprised.  Last fall their ammo prices were $50 more per case and they were selling AR magazines for $30 and up that could be bought elsewhere for less than $20.  On the other hand they did have dozens of cases of ammo, where it was scarce elsewhere.  Also I don't think Bo stocks as many handguns as you'll find at Adventure Outdoors.  I do wish Barrows had more room to move around in as it is often very crowded with narrow isles.

If you want a great selection of long guns and handguns at fair prices Adventure Outdoors is the place to go.

Last time I was at Schuler's several years back I loved it b/c the long guns were on the floor and you could handle one without standing at the counter just like gun stores I grew up going into. Great long gun selection there too.  I wish they were closer.

Bullseye in L'ville keeps a good selection of black rifles AND PARTS at decent prices which is nice.  Service can be spotty, but they are a very very busy small gun store and range. Bring your patience.

Overall I don't have a favorite and I shop at them all which is the best way to find what I want at a good price.


----------



## redlevel

Hammack said:


> I'm glad to know some people have had good service with Barrows.  Me and a friend drove two hours up there to buy a couple rifles, and just happened to get there about 30 minutes before the posted closing time.  Well we were looking at the rifles and noticed that they were starting to close up.  I was trying to decided between two , and just as I was about to tell him which one I wanted, the guy behind the counter promptly told me and my friend, who was also planning to purchase a gun that if we didn't know what we wanted them come back later.  We are closing with an attitude.  So, I told my friend to lets go, and told the salesman that I was about to tell you what I wanted until the attitude, but we'll go but will not be coming back.  Maybe that was an isolated episode, but it was enough to turn me away from barrows.



How DARE they!!!  After all, you are special.  Yo' Mama told you so.

Those folks are open 10 hours a day, and most of the employees are there the whole day, except for a 30 minute lunch break.  They didn't know if you were going to buy a gun or just look.  Next time, get there 30 minutes earlier.   If, as you say, there won't be a next time, I'm sure it will break their heart.

My brother is part owner of Northside Pawn Shop in Columbus, and they have a good selection and pretty good prices, but   I get 90% of my guns from Bo.   My brother buys a gun from him every now and then, too.  

Barrow is the best!!  I have owed Bo between $100 and $1500 dollars at any given time since 1968.


----------



## mikef61

I too vote for Deaton's!!


----------



## bevills1

Walmart probably has best prices but zero service.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy

There is no single best gun store.

There are groups of stores that are tops in their category.  But any of them is going to be deficient if you want to purchase a wide array of guns.  Some specialize in garden variety shooting iron, some shotguns, some pistols, some sporting rifles and AR's, and some have a blend of the foregoing.  

I do not know what there is of the Bargain Barn now in Jasper, but is was a preferred store at one time by many.  I never hear anything about it now, and after a run-in with them years back, do not go there.

Franklins in Athens had its problems, and I have not been in there in a long time.  I don't hear much about the place now.

I don't know what turns people on about Adventure Outdoors in Smyrna.  They are a little on the nutty side and I have yet to meet one there with a winning personality, the inventory of guns they carry is just OK, and the prices are definitely not that good.  I can beat its prices to death at Barrows or off the internet.  My friends refer to them as "pirates" because of prices.  The service I received and the complete failure to rectify their initial failure when I tried to purchase a scope from them in 2001 was enough to make a lifetime enemy.

Nobody in Georgia has a good inventory of better shotguns (O/U's and SxS's) and rifles at good prices.  One can go out of state or in the internet and deal with dealers like Jacqua's, Thad Scott, Barnetts, Champlin Arms, etc. and do much better.  Chucks has got some guns, but the prices are crazy and they aren't a swell bunch of guys.  Top Guns can be pretty good.   

My favorite place to buy guns has become the internet.  I can see more quality guns and become more educated on prices in 3 hours on the net than I could in riding around Georgia for 3 days.  The catch is the transfer agent; a lot of people that do it tend to bail on it over time so you have to keep finding people.


----------



## Hammack

Redlevel, I beg to differ.  He was fully aware that we both were there to purchase, not just waste his time.  Had it been closing time I would have had no issue, but when you have TWO paying customers there I still think it wasn't good business to get an attitude 10 minutes before closing.   I also never stated or felt that I was special.  I don't expect or want someone to go out of their way to satisfy me more than anyone else.  As I said before, this could have been a case of just bad timing and catching someone on a bad day, but it was enough to make me prefer to do business else where.  Whether that bothers them or not, I doubt it does and It really doesn't bother me.  As it looked to me they didn't care if they sold us a gun in the first place.  Even if we were just looking he could have politely told us that it had been a long day and they were preparing to close and not copped an attitude.


----------



## Randy

I vote Barrows also.


----------



## one hogman

*Gun stores*



bevills1 said:


> Walmart probably has best prices but zero service.



Not anymore I bought a henry .22 at a walmart then found the same gun cheaper at Dick's sporting goods you better shop around.


----------



## one hogman

Check Bud's  gun shop out online if you have a close FFL dealer.In Kentucky??


----------



## Cottontail

If a customer is a repeat gun buyer from a certain store its got be a pretty good place i buy my stuff from Franklins ,Bass Pro Shop and Academy Sports  but im going to be checking out Barrows for sure ive heard them mentioned more than anybody else so they got to be a good store to me word of mouth is the best advertisement


----------



## BoShank

Barrow


----------



## SCDAWG

Take a pill redlevel. There's no need to pitch a hissy just because someone has an opinion that's different from yours.


----------



## leoparddog

Buckmaster32 said:


> If a customer is a repeat gun buyer from a certain store its got be a pretty good place i buy my stuff from Franklins ,Bass Pro Shop and Academy Sports  but im going to be checking out Barrows for sure ive heard them mentioned more than anybody else so they got to be a good store to me word of mouth is the best advertisement




Buckmaster, be prepared to spend the whole day if you go.  From NE Atlanta he's about 3.5 hours away.  The only reason I've ever been there is that Bo is about 1 hour south of my deer club in Talbot county.  Once a buddy and I left from his house in Marietta drove to Macon, took a right turn and headed over that way and it was still over 3.5 hours.

Bo Barrow is a good man to deal with though. No doubt.


----------



## 00Beau

Larry`s True Value in Winder, bought every gun I have bought in last twelve years here, new, used and trades.They will not trade on bows or blackpowder. Great place to trade. Ask for Stanley, good guy. 770-307-2008 Small but he can usually get anything you want, and will match just about any price.


----------



## tom ga hunter

Chucks in Buckhead

Eds un stockbrifge because wareagle is there.


----------



## JohnK

GON swap and sell


----------



## Eric W

Adventure Outdoors Smyrna Ga.


----------



## Who-Rah

Lamar's Sporting Goods in Rockmart. Been in business for 38 years. The decor could use a good dusting but you will find the owner there to meet you and help. He has a great archery set up and range. Rifle range is well maintained. Cash will always make your price even better than the tag price and he has what everyone seems to not have. I don't work there but I wish I did. What is cool is the boxes of trophy pictures he has for you to look through and has chairs near them where folks just sit and talk about the pictures or anything. This place gets my vote. Fine people


----------



## UGAGRAD04

stiknstring said:


> sporting arms in winterville. hands down!!!!



+1 for Jerry


----------



## Mingo

*400 j&l*

400 Jewelry & Loan is the cheapest place I have even seen on accessories, their prices are simply unmatchable except by some dealers at gunshows if you wave cash in they're face. I mean $10 dollars for used Pmags or Colt GI mags? $10 for steel AK mags, some of which are Russian with the Izy spine stamp(they don't know). They have ok prices on rifles, for example my brother just bought a Belgian BAR 30-06' from the 70s for $450 with a cheap scope. If you live in N. Ga they are worth a look for sure.


----------



## samurai

Big Woods Goods in Holly has great service and their inventory is getting better each trip.


----------



## redneckcamo

Spurhunter1 said:


> Sporting Goods store: Shulers hands down.
> Gun Store/range: Autrey's in Fayettville.


  Autreys is a really nice place .....wish it was bigger tho !!!



SCDAWG said:


> Take a pill redlevel. There's no need to pitch a hissy just because someone has an opinion that's different from yours.


 happens all the time ,especially when the xanex gets low  !



JohnK said:


> GON swap and sell



shirley you gest


----------



## chesterdawg

Can't beat Bass Pro for pricing and selection. I just bought my 17HMR and scope there (They mounted/sighted the scope no charge). Very helpful, friendly staff. Some of the staff is very experienced and helpful, some are less experienced but still very eager to help. Bass Pro also has an amazing selection of boots, clothing, gear etc.
Franklin Guns in Athens also has great service and fair prices. They have a gunsmith there as well and will mount/sight your scope, night sights etc no charge if bought there.

Steve


----------



## Dyingtime

*Nick's Gun & Range*

They have a great selection, very good customer service, and some of the best prices around. Also, they have some very good shooters working behind the counters. 

This really is not a factor but they have two nice looking young ladies behind the counter that not only have "the eye appeal" but they are great shots. 

Another thing they have that I have not found anywhere else in this area. They have ammo for just about everything. I even found .264 winchest mag.


----------



## redlevel

SCDAWG said:


> Take a pill redlevel. There's no need to pitch a hissy just because someone has an opinion that's different from yours.



Hammack pitched the hissy.  I just commented on it.


----------



## cwc

Barrows has always been great to me even when just window shopping.


----------



## isuolympic

Clyde Armory in Bogart. They normally have in demand items when the other shops don't. 
Nick's in Canton does well getting items when introduced.


----------



## ryano

Bo Barrow beat the price on my Model 7 7-08 by 130.00 cheaper than I could find it anywhere else in the state or online.

not to mention the customer service was excellent.  I too got there about 30 minutes before closing but done already knew what I wanted and he had it ready for me with the Leupold scope already mounted and bore sighted 

just wish he wasnt so far away.


----------



## Chief

Bass Pro may have selection, but my experience is that the prices are too high. The best place to buy a new gun is Adventure Outdoors in Smyrna. They are really helpful there. If I was going to have a gun repaired, I would take it to the only Hardware Store off the square in Jackson, GA. The guy there has repaired several of our guns from a club I am in near there. He is a nice guy and his prices are fair.


----------



## Ga Sportsman

Chief said:


> Bass Pro may have selection, but my experience is that the prices are too high. The best place to buy a new gun is Adventure Outdoors in Smyrna. They are really helpful there. If I was going to have a gun repaired, I would take it to the only Hardware Store off the square in Jackson, GA. The guy there has repaired several of our guns from a club I am in near there. He is a nice guy and his prices are fair.





Talking about Warren at True Value on Mulberry Street.....he is a good dude.  Still like Ed's for purchasing one.....bought a Glock 17 RTF today...


----------



## RevDawg

Bayne's in Milledgeville. I searched all of East Central Georgia for Benelli. They were well below anyone. Great customer service.


----------



## Craig Knight

raw111 said:


> 400 Jewelry and Loan, as well as their sister stores, Forsyth County Pawn, and Cherokee Gun and Pawn



I'll have to agree with Rich on these


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK

I Have to go with Gables in douglasville good people to shop with and have been around in douglasville as long as dirt. so they must be good not to be run out of town. i have bought several from them and have been impressed with there staff.And they sell all sporting good stuff.


----------



## Ga Sportsman

Just stopped in Section 8 in Jackson and picked up some ammo and a holster......Super selection of accessories, for camping, hunting and tactical shooting.  Just got his GFL and is able to order any gun you want, and seems to be extremely competitive on prices.  Check him out.


----------



## Lorren68

*gun store in north ga*

C.W. Barrett in Calhoun #2 would be Grants in Dalton.


----------



## Butlerdawg

Barrows by far gets my vote.


----------



## Swede

Where is Barrows?


----------



## GONfishin

Butler, GA


----------



## GAbigbuck

Butlerdawg said:


> Barrows by far gets my vote.



x2. Great selection, great prices, great service, great people.


----------



## DBM78

Adventure Outdoors gets my vote. Best prices in the state of GA on any kinda gun. You go in there and want a certin model or caliber chances are they have it in stock no ordering. They have over 5,500 guns in house. You can check there website to do your price comparing http://www.adventureoutdoors.us/


----------



## TheLurch

Barrows in butler ga. Its like heaven.


----------



## Boom

Adventure Outdoors / gunstore
Autrey's Armory / gun store & range


----------



## mikey357

In no particular order, my "Fave's" are Autrey's Armory in Fayetteville, Adventure Outdoors in Smyrna and Barrow's in Butler...with "Honorable Mention" to Ed's in Stockbridge and Shuler's in Gainesville...just 'cause I don't get to "Visit" 'em as often as the others!!!....mikey357


----------



## MCBUCK

I have traveled a lot of the state but haven't been to Barrows ( sounds like I need to go ) and most of the other stores mentioned I have been to ...Franklins was the most courteous and had th emost experienced staff.
I wouldn't go into BPS to get out of the rain though : staff was arrogant without intelligence.  Salesman tried to tell me what kind of equipment and accessories I needed to hunt Cohutta because hea had hunted it twice  He about collapsed when I told him I live there And this was the department manager ! their prices stunk too.
Best place in the Dalton area would probably be Chatsworth Sporting Goods. Great deals , pretty good selection ( especially used) and a very courteous staff. The negative is they have no real archery dept.
Grants used to be the place to go but they have become more of a supplier for tournament bass fishing.  They still have a lot of guns but have gotten pricey in the last couple of years.  Great folks there. And very good staff. The employees are extremely intelligent about their guns, capabilities, ammo and they have a great clothing selection. Grants also has : fantastic archery dept, good safe selection, and a lot of optics to choose from.


----------



## contender*

X- whatever the number is up to On Barrows, largest selection I can find in the state and I've never seen the back room..


----------



## jhead7416

I'd have to vote for Barrow's too.  Window shopping or purchasing, Bo and crew have treated me well.


----------



## breadfan

Franklins of Athens. Mark has always treated me right on both new and used guns. I have bought a bunch of them from them!


----------



## Nitro

IMHO only- 

The Bad-

Walmart- horrible.

BPS- one notch above Walmart (they have a fish tank)

Schuler's (either location) limited inventory, uninterested employees..they NEVER have what I need.

The Good-

David's Gun Room- excellent staff, selection and gunsmith

Dixie Ammo Dump- in Hoschton (close to the house and excellent owner and staff). They are earning the bulk of my business of late.

Adventure Outdoors- great selection of new and used. Great staff that know how to assist without being insulting. I recently bought a 92FS Inox from them and felt guilty for the little amount of coin it cost to walk out the door. Great folks to do business with. Worth the drive.

YMMV.


----------



## cww_jm

If you are in the Athens area, you might want to check out Sporting Arms in Winterville, GA.  Jerry is one ******* guy and will treat you right.  The selections and customer service are second to none and if he doesn't have it, he will do what he can to get it and no one can beat his prices.  PS  He doesn't advertise so most folks don't know about him, but it is one of NE Georgia's best kept secrets.  Worth the trip.  I promise.


----------



## akb1994

After reading all the post I need to ask....Where is Barrows? With all the good words here I gotta go shopping!


----------



## NDLucas

akb1994 said:


> After reading all the post I need to ask....Where is Barrows? With all the good words here I gotta go shopping!



Ask and ye shall receive....


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

Growing up in Henry and Clayton County....I did most if not all my business with Eds....my first and last firearms purchased were from there....very personable people!!! I miss em....since I moved to Jackson County...due to locale....I prefer Shulers in Commerce, Franklins in Bogart, and I love the selection at Alexanders in Blairsville (aka:trackrock area)


----------



## kracker

Dans Gun Room in Lavonia.


----------



## striper slug

*gun store*

i like dixie ammo dump for guns but there ammo was kind of high,, franklins is kind of high on everything


----------



## psycosoninlaw1

Barrow's


----------



## Buck Nasty

DBM78 said:


> Adventure Outdoors gets my vote. Best prices in the state of GA on any kinda gun. You go in there and want a certin model or caliber chances are they have it in stock no ordering. They have over 5,500 guns in house. You can check there website to do your price comparing http://www.adventureoutdoors.us/



I've always wanted to go their, but doing a quick check on their website...they appear to be way higher then most places I have seen...


----------



## rbstern

I've done most of my gun buying at Bullseye in Lawrenceville.  They have a good selection, prices are competitive, and they've treated me fair on trades.

Sometimes service can be iffy, because it is small and does get pretty crowded with people coming and going from the range, but they still do a good job.


----------



## tullisfireball

Just wandering why no one has said Bass Pro Shop?


----------



## Buck Nasty

Bass Pro Shops!!!


----------



## Ga Sportsman

tullisfireball said:


> Just wandering why no one has said Bass Pro Shop?





There IS a vote for Bass Pro at the top of this page......and I think he was serious....I will go in there to see what a gun feels like in my hand, cause they do have a decent selection.  Then I will go somewhere else and buy it $100 at least cheaper.  Actually did buy a Beretta Neos there.  Only people around me that had it in stock, and the price was right in there w/ the stores that didn't have any.  Most of the other guns are a little high though.


----------



## 06 SB

I didn't know Barrows has such a good reputation.  I go there quite a bit and they have good prices and selection.  It is about 20 minutes from my lease.

I used to work near Adventure Outdoors and would go there on my lunch hour.  I have come to despise that place unless absolutely necessary.  I have been lied to and have witnessed their worst-ever customer service from the counter people.

I've been to Bargain Barn many times over the years.  Their prices have gone up and their selection has gone down.  They are still reasonable on ammo and some reloading supplies. 

IMO, I'd go with Barrows, then Bargain Barn with Adventure Outdoors at the bottom of the list.  I haven't been to Franklin's in 10 years so I won't comment on that store.  That being said, all my latest gun purchases came from the swap and sell here or the 24hourcampfire.

06


----------



## Ole Fuzzy

06 SB said:


> I used to work near Adventure Outdoors and would go there on my lunch hour.  I have come to despise that place unless absolutely necessary.  I have been lied to and have witnessed their worst-ever customer service from the counter people.
> 
> I've been to Bargain Barn many times over the years.  Their prices have gone up and their selection has gone down.  They are still reasonable on ammo and some reloading supplies.
> 
> IMO, I'd go with Barrows, then Bargain Barn with Adventure Outdoors at the bottom of the list.  I haven't been to Franklin's in 10 years so I won't comment on that store.  That being said, all my latest gun purchases came from the swap and sell here or the 24hourcampfire.
> 
> 06



I concur on Adventure Outdoors.  I don't see how anyone can find its prices reasonable, unless attention is not being paid to prevailing market price.  Moreover, they screwed up on and then lied about an order I placed about 8-9 years ago.  I know that no one place is going to be 100% perfect all the time, but I know others that hate that place for similar reasons and I had no part in influencing their opinions.  One friend refers to them as "pirates" because the prices are so high.  I suppose AO has to finance its defense of those lawsuits from NYC somehow.

The Bargain Barn has changed ownership several times in the last 15 years or so, moved locations, and had a catastrophic fire.  Janie Whitfield owned it with her husband back in the day, and then she had it alone, and it was a very popular destination in those days.  She sold to some guy that had been in a carpet related business around Calhoun in the mid 1990's or so, and he moved it to the big building on 575.  I believe he owned it through the fire, and that someone else has it now.  It has lost consistency and goodwill even though Pickens County and all the surrounding counties have grown and are bigger potential markets.

All of this talk about the "best" is useless unless there is a qualification on the type of guns.  Some are better for handguns, some are better for AR type guns, some are better for garden variety hunting rifles and hunting shotguns, some have fine guns (not semiautos and pumps).  Few have a good selection across all categories.


----------



## Bobjr59

NiteHunter said:


> Cro Bar in Covington,Ga.



Second Cro Bar


----------



## Dyingtime

*Adventure Outdoors*

I disagree with you on AO. I was by there today. The customer service was excellent as was there prices. BB has good prices but they are not as good as AO. Their service is not anywhere near AO in my experience. But it just may have been the days I was in. The last visit was the best todate.

AO is the largest gun dealer in the southeast by far and Jay & Eric run a fine operation. I doubt you will find that selection anywhere else.


----------



## gunsmoke32

Sporting Arms in Winterville. You will need a GPS to get there though if it's your first time!


----------



## OldBoyScout

I always enjoy the service at 400 Jewelry and Loan and Forysth County Pawn.  Both great shops with decent prices.  Good selection.


----------



## soopadoopa

Jerry's Sport Shop in Ambrose is THE go-to place for a lot of us in south GA. You will not find better service.


----------



## MustangMAtt30

Let's see I've had pleasant buying experiences with:

Ed's in Stockbridge...Thanks Weagle!

Gable's in Douglasville....they are the home area shop for me.

Sandy Smallwood in Newnan....been a few years but I loved buying from him.  Small operation but a really nice guy to deal with.

And last but not least, trading and buying from you good fellers on Woody's


----------



## Bubba Dawg

Franklin Gun  Shop in Athens.  I also shoot at the range next door to them.  Can't remember the name but they are very helpful there also.


----------



## 308-MIKE

i don't have a lot of time to wander all over the state looking at these gun shops. so, i depend on the interenet to see selection and prices. most stores have online shopping website, and they don't give info on their gun selection or prices. about the only one that does is adventure outdoors. last november, i bought an armalite ar 15a4 with 4 extra mags for under$1100. one week ago i went to look at a .44mag. they were a bit busy. in about an hour and change i left with my new taurus raging bull 44mag. with tax was $593.
i don't know what they were like 8-9 years ago( i used to by my firearms at bernies in tucker, until he stopped selling firearms),but the guys were helpful, courteous, and grateful for the business. i've even watched them spend a lot of time helping women buy guns for themselves, or family. 
just my 2 cents. take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Sefleet

Another vote for Forsyth County Pawn and Cherokee Gun & Pawn. Good prices on new stuff and they will deal if you ask on the used stuff. Bryan at Forsyth pawn is great to deal with.


----------



## SmokinGlock

400 Jewelry and Loan

Just one time, and you'll be back. 

Honorable mention to the guys at Adventure Outdoors.


----------



## RFWobbly

tom ga hunter said:


> Chucks in Buckhead



Wow! I haven't been in Chucks in 25 years. I wish they would move that store further out. What a GREAT store.


----------



## jpf

I wish you guys would stop telling everybody to go to barrows, it's getting hard to even get a place to park. I have to park across the street at the closed up restaurant.


----------



## firebiker

*Dixie Ammo Dump in Hoschton,Ga
Cliff the owner ex Marine and he will treat you right *


----------



## JWarren

Barrow


----------



## mca1989

Ed's Pawn Shop in Stockbridge, Ga
GREAT prices !


----------



## wozbean

I was out and about today (didn't buy much) but was at 2 places I had never been to.  

1.  Clyde's in Bogart.  Nice salesmen, spent time with me, let me try a couple different things. 
2.  The Firing Line (range) Nice people and NICE range IMHO.


----------



## wozbean

I was out and about today (didn't buy much) but was at 2 places I had never been to.  

1.  Clyde's in Bogart.  Nice salesmen, spent time with me, let me try a couple different things. 
2.  The Firing Line (range & store) Nice people and NICE range IMHO.


----------



## boggy

SE Georgia chimer inner here.  Mission Essentials in Hinesville is the best shop in this area, generally speaking.  His clientel are our hero's from the 3rd I.D., so you can imagine it is mostly a tactical weapon shop.  It is owned by a relatively young fellow (Josh) whose parents owned a couple shops in the area.  They were Army vets and he also went into the Army.  He got out, came back and bought out the parents.  He is in tune to what his customers want, and to boot, he is actually a nice guy.  He treats every customer with respect, which is refreshing sometimes around here.  He has recently opened a smaller store in Savannah close to the bass pro which also has lots of goodies.  The store in Hineyville has an indoor range.  It was $10 to shoot all day the last time I was down there.  He also had a couple class III's that you could rent.  I'm not connected to the store, but it is worth checking out if you are in the area.

Two more I call "must do" shops.  McCords in Vidalia (it's a gas station with guns in the back) and Oconee Bait and Tackle in East Dublin.  You never know what they will have traded in because they have alot of hunters travel to those areas for leased hunting properties.  Stuff comes in all the time.  I have gotten several good buys at both shops.


----------



## jbowes89

I like 400 Jewelry & loan in Dawsonville, pretty large place. GON swap and sell is were I would first look I like buying guns un-registered.


----------



## Greene728

Im digging up an old thread here, but just had to tell you all about Barrows again ( as if yall aint heard already)!
One word.....WOW! If any type war ever breaks out around here thats where im headed. More selections of guns of all type than I ever dreamed possible under 1 roof. Outstanding prices and service too! Thanks to Mr. Bill who works there. I know my daughter is gonna love her new O/U. Just wish I had a few thousand to let go of myself. Top notch place everyone!!!


----------



## Ready 2 Hunt

Adventure Outdoors in smyrna post their gun prices on line, have bought my last few guns there. Service is ok but price has been hard to beat. My father in law has gotten  handloads from Ingelside in macon and took a 6x7 elk last year with them


----------



## Thor827

As far as customer service goes, it's hard to beat Foxhole in Gainesville.


----------



## Larry Rooks

The ONE that has what YOU want IN STOCK when you are looking for it  Price means nothing if you need it and they have it for a few bucks more.  I'd rather pay 499.00
and get it right then than pay 479.00 and have to wait a
few days or couple of weeks and have to burn more gas and time coming back to get it later


----------



## Nicodemus

Barrows.


----------



## tyson77

top of the list is Barrows... 
Bottom of the list is by far Deatons in Loganville- Terrible customer service and pricing


----------



## BeastieDawg

Barrows again.  Great selection, and most all of the people seem cool.  I am a sucker for a good deal, and you are subject to find one there!


----------



## mikee0719

eds for used guns and new glocks
 moss for gunsmith work


----------



## MadDawg51

No shop is right for every purchase.  I have bought at 400 Jewelry and Loan and their sister store Forsyth Pawn.  Both were very helpful and had decent prices.  I have bought at Chucks in Buckhead for a 1911 that was priced right - no, it was a bargain by any standard.  And, I have bought from Bullseye in Lawrenceville.  In all cases, I got good service and a price I was willing to pay.  But, I'm in every one of those frequently - Chucks less than the others.  But, they recognize me at Chucks and by name at the others.  I think there is a great deal to be said for developing relationships with a dealer.  They will spend more time helping someone they know.  I can only imagine the stuff they have to deal with from folks on a power trip giving opinions about the guns.


----------



## headhunter14

Buck's Pawn and Gun shop in Lindale. I have always had a good experience up there and Brad knows his stuff.


----------



## ChickInATree

Hi Caliber in Holly Springs =) I just happen to work there, so I guess I am a bit biased 
Off of 575, at exit 11 (at Sixes Road), go past the Home Depot and it's about 3/4 of a mile down on your left, look for the American Flags, it's a big brick building. Feel free to call and ask for Jessica! I can help you with anything you need. It is owned by Sean Jerguson, who represents our district in the State House. We are also on Facebook, search Hi Caliber.
http://hicaliberfirearms.com/
678 880 8764


----------



## Speakingstone

Check out D7d in Jasper. New store with fair prices and GREAT service. Rodney is just starting but he will take care of you.


----------



## lumberman

*Best kept secret.*

Smallwood Firearms Sharpsburg Ga 770-253-9752 has been selling from a shop at his house foe over 30 years.


----------



## ToroAzul

One more for Cherokee Gun, great prices and free FFL transfers.  I heard a rumor old man Eastman kicked them out of a show because thei prices were too low.


----------



## RangerZ21

Bargain Barn, in Jasper beat prices from Adventure Outdoors, BPS,and other stores.  Service was incredible. This was the first time I used them.  I lived in Columbus as a kid, and got my first from Barrows, great people.. But now living in Cumming, I shoped a little up here.  Just my two cents worth for folks north GA, That Bargain Barn does have great selection and great service.

Bought 2 this past month.
Browning X bolt, and Remington 700...


----------



## MadDawg51

ToroAzul said:


> One more for Cherokee Gun, great prices and free FFL transfers.  I heard a rumor old man Eastman kicked them out of a show because thei prices were too low.



As I understand it, that is no rumor.  I was negotiating a purchase with them at Eastman's about a year ago.  They told me directly that it was their last Eastman show.  They were told not to come back because other dealers had complained about Cherokee's pricing.  That tells me a lot about Cherokee and Eastman.


----------



## RHarris88

Every gun I own has come from Barrows, they're great!


----------



## yellowhammer73

Barrows.... we have bought 6 long guns from them.


----------



## Senoj

Barrow's.   

I dont price or call around anymore. If i want a gun, i just make time to go down to Butler and buy one.


----------



## Senoj

MadDawg51 said:


> As I understand it, that is no rumor.  I was negotiating a purchase with them at Eastman's about a year ago.  They told me directly that it was their last Eastman show.  They were told not to come back because other dealers had complained about Cherokee's pricing.  That tells me a lot about Cherokee and Eastman.



Eastman gun shows are rip offs. Its fun to walk around and look but i would never pay as much as most of the venders want. When i was a young boy, a gun show in town was a good chance to get that gun that was too expensive from a sporting goods store. Not anymore. I have seen beat up 870s for 300-400 dollars. Beat up A-5s for 1200. Rediculous.


----------



## Greene728

lumberman said:


> Smallwood Firearms Sharpsburg Ga 770-253-9752 has been selling from a shop at his house foe over 30 years.



Yep, this is a great little place and run bt a good man! I like Barrows for the selection but I have traded with Smallwoods also. Mr. Smallwood is a good fella!


----------



## 1022

The Fox Hole in Gainesville best around


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

Man how times have changed, 25 years ago Franklins in Athens would have been near unanimous. Seems as soon as they moved onto the big store the service diminished. Same story kinda holds true of the Bargain Barn also


----------



## dtrusty

Hands down Alexanders in Blairsville. Excellent prices, selection and service.


----------



## Casey81

Buford Gun & Ammo. Just happened to see their sign and decided to stop in thinking they would not have much of anything and would be more of a laugh. Ended up hanging out and talking with the guys for an hour or so. Called up today to see if they still had the Marlin I looked at a few weeks ago. They actually remembered us and said they didn't have it but they would work a deal for me on any other rifle I wanted. They have a decent selection and not near as busy as Bullseye. 
Lately Bullseye has been a bit too high on the used guns. But not too bad on new. I avoid them like the plague during peak hours, way too many irritating people in using the range and drooling on the cases and black guns. They tend to put the guys in a bad mood.


----------



## lucky buck

Hammack said:


> I'm glad to know some people have had good service with Barrows.  Me and a friend drove two hours up there to buy a couple rifles, and just happened to get there about 30 minutes before the posted closing time.  Well we were looking at the rifles and noticed that they were starting to close up.  I was trying to decided between two , and just as I was about to tell him which one I wanted, the guy behind the counter promptly told me and my friend, who was also planning to purchase a gun that if we didn't know what we wanted them come back later.  We are closing with an attitude.  So, I told my friend to lets go, and told the salesman that I was about to tell you what I wanted until the attitude, but we'll go but will not be coming back.  Maybe that was an isolated episode, but it was enough to turn me away from barrows.



   I just bought a new gun from Barrow's and myself was not happy with the customer service. I've never been there befor and everything was all hunky dorry unyil I got ready to pay. I don't know who owns the place or anything but there is a mother daughter team that works there and the general attitude that I recieved from the both of them was that I was ticking them off that I had the nerve to spend $1250.00 dollars in their store. 
    I'm happy with my purchase but I can get a 700 sps with a leupold scope at any decent gun store without attitude, I think. Next purchase I'll find out 'cause I sure as Hades aint going back.


----------



## Khondker

Bullseye in Lawrenceville. Bought number of guns and other staff from there. Good price.


----------



## mikee

*best gun store*

Dixie Ammo Dump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fletch85

Georgia Firing Line in Marietta. Great store and indoor range. They are very friendly and have a large selection of pistols and rifles. I have found some great deals also.


----------



## LATHEM

Georgia gun store in Gainesville! Good prices and awesome service one of the biggest reasons I keep going there he actually cares about his customers


----------



## jerome

I use to buy all my guns a The Bargin Barn but Just got the latest from Academy Sports in Cummin. they were very friendly and answered all my wifes questions with a smile !!


----------



## riskyb

Sporting arms winterville jerry is a jamup guy


----------



## stu454

I stopped by Franklin's this past Saturday.  I used to work there when I was at UGA in the mid 90's.

Only Mark and the floor manager remembered me.  Before they saw me I was offered help by three guys at three separate places along the counter and one out on the floor.  None of the floor guys had any idea who I was or that I had sold a train car full of guns and gear while I worked there.

If you are one of the folks who is down on Franklin's because of service issues in the past, give them another chance.


----------



## snipertime

Trading Place in Monroe, great folks !!


----------



## RamblinWreck

I buy where I get the best price; I have no favorite. I've heard more lies and incorrect info about guns from the "experts" that work in the stores than I have here on-line, and thats a LOT. I mount my own scopes and would NEVER let any "guy at the store" do that job for me. 

Having said that, I've bought from (in no order):

Bargain Barn
400 Jewelry and Loan
Adventure Outdoors
Bullseye
Franklins
Dixie Ammo Dump
Barrows (close to my deer lease, bought a Glock from them price was right; agree about the sort-of-snotty mom/daughter comment but don't care. Just ring me up OK?)
Bud's, Keislers, Copes, others on line...
BPS

I want the best price and don't need the service.


----------



## brmurray

RamblinWreck said:


> I buy where I get the best price; I have no favorite. I've heard more lies and incorrect info about guns from the "experts" that work in the stores than I have here on-line, and thats a LOT. I mount my own scopes and would NEVER let any "guy at the store" do that job for me.
> 
> Having said that, I've bought from (in no order):
> 
> Bargain Barn
> 400 Jewelry and Loan
> Adventure Outdoors
> Bullseye
> Franklins
> Dixie Ammo Dump
> Barrows (close to my deer lease, bought a Glock from them price was right; agree about the sort-of-snotty mom/daughter comment but don't care. Just ring me up OK?)
> Bud's, Keislers, Copes, others on line...
> BPS
> 
> I want the best price and don't need the service.





Agree all the way.  Besides, this is kinda like politics, everyone has their place.  But I want the deal just like you!!


----------



## Oldstick

I have to say this in the interest of fairness, because I have given negative comments on this place in past years.  Those comments were factual and deserved at the time.

But I know someone that bought a gun at Chuck's in Warner Robins recently.  And they were happy to match the online price from budsgunshop.com.  It was for an exact model Chuck's had in stock, I'm sure, but that's only fair.


----------



## jimhrnr

Ain't got time to read all posts.

What about Northwest GA?


----------



## MTK07_UGA

Sporting Arms in winterville, Ga (8 min from Eastside of Athens) is the best in the state. almost everything in the store is only 25 dollars above cost. Amazing inventory. Everything you would ever need for reloading as well. they have treated me well every time I have been there and if you trade in a gun they will even buy your extra ammo. Hands down the best.


----------



## OfcBanks

C.W. Barrett in Calhoun, Ga kind of a local store you would never hear about it except from a friend of a friend. Awesome prices and can get anything you want. online stores may have better prices but I am a firm believer in supporting local business plus it is always good to talk to a real person. If you want to check it out address is 1966 highway 53, calhoun, ga


----------



## jdennis44

I have to say Ingleside Gunworks in Macon.


----------



## btt202

Barrow's..


----------



## Oldstick

jdennis44 said:


> I have to say Ingleside Gunworks in Macon.



Yes, I have never been there but have heard good things.  I have met the owner once and he is a great guy.  Coached Little League teams in Macon for I don't know how many years.


----------



## m1garand30064

Accurate ordnance for gunsmithing and class 3 stuff.

Cherokee gun and pawn for everything else.


----------



## Buzz

I'm just curious who has a good selection of LEFT HANDED rifles?   I went to Adventure Outdoors new store last week and yes, they have 10k guns.  3 left handed rifles - 2 Brownings and a Savage.  Barf...    Shouldn't be too hard to get a left handed Remingon 700 SPS, 700 SPS Compact, 700 CDL, or Ruger Hawkeye.

It's not like being left handed is something that 1 in 500 people are...  Anyone know of a store with a good supply of left handed Remington rifles?  I need a left handy short action for a donor rifle.


----------



## jim8377

Hi Caliber in Holly Springs , great people to deal with.


----------



## kyle86

Howards in Macon. Great place!


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors

I have bought two guns from Jerry a Remington 1911R1 and a Ruger Black Hawk chambered in .41 Magnum. Both guns I priced on Gungenie and of course he had the lowest price on both fire arms. When I called and spoke to Jerry’s wife (she is just as friendly and knowledgeable as Jerry is) they actually beat their own list price on gun genie by 20-30 bucks! I have also traded a savage .22 rifle and a BSA scope new in box for store credit and he gave me a very fair price, all most too good! I used the store credit to buy a number of reloading components. This is just a great store with great prices. Its kind of a magical place where guns and ammo hang out that tend to come home with you at crazy low prices. 

Short story about Franklins and Clyde’s.

 When I was shopping for the Remington 1911R1  I stopped by Franklins first just to see what kind of prices they had, this is before I knew Sporting Arms existed. I went up to the counter in franklins and asked one of the employees if they had any 1911 GI style pistols. The young man who’s age was between 20-25  preceded to open the gun case with hesitation and picked up a Sig pistol I think a p220 or p229, and he looked at the serial number and said well this a nz19-such and such. I then laughed in his face and said that a 1911 is a type of handgun and not a serial number I looked over where a older employee of Franklins was sitting (this guy is actually a nice person that was very knowledgeable about Smith And Wesson revolvers did not catch his name, and I don’t understand why he works their) and he had his hand over his eyes shacking his head looking at the ground. After speaking with the older man and controlling my laughter I left and went to Clyde’s this is where the next story begins. 

I walked into Clyde’s and asked the same question to a gentleman that worked their about the Remington 1911R1. The employee then began to inform me that they did not have any of the Springfield or Remington 1911 GI style pistols in, and that they just sold out. The individual who didn’t give me his name proceeded to pull me over to the side and pulled out his wallet and give a Sporting Arms business card, he then said that Jerry had what I wanted and had better prices than them meaning the store he worked for Clyde’s! I was stunned at first because the individual was so honest and pretty much said that their stores prices were high. I then left Clyde’s and went to Sporting Arms where I bought my very first 1911! And since that day I have never been back to Franklins and Clyde’s again.


----------



## Buck Nasty

Called Sporting Arms last month about a rifle I was looking for.  While they did not have the gun in stock, the lady, yes lady proceeded to look up on her computer to see if she could get one from her distributor.  All the time she was looking she talked to me the entire time telling me about the reasons to like the firearm I was looking for.   Sadly she could not, but said since she couldnt find one and if I found one online she would do the transfer for $5.00.  Thats right $5.00. I will definatley look to them in the future for any firearm.


----------



## confederate

Barrows


----------



## denbow

Army Navy store in Stockbridge


----------



## Gaswamp

kyle86 said:


> Howards in Macon. Great place!



good folks


----------



## Randy

abrannon said:


> Barrow's in Butler.  Great prices, service and selection.



I buy most of my guns from Bo.


----------



## Buck Nasty

I also have to give a shout out to Shots Fired in Covington.  Good group of guys over there.  Super nice, knowledgable, a nice selection, and great prices.


----------



## leroy

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Man how times have changed, 25 years ago Franklins in Athens would have been near unanimous. Seems as soon as they moved onto the big store the service diminished. Same story kinda holds true of the Bargain Barn also



Franklins customer service was gone long before they moved!


----------



## Stroker

Barrow's


----------

